# Smoked onions!



## chef boyarista

I was smoking some spare ribs today and threw on a bunch of onions. I did two sweet yellow and two white, cut like you would a cake (crosswise four times) for three hours at 250*. They turned out pretty good! I'm planning in using them in onion dip for a family function. A little hickory finished with mesquite is the wood by the way


----------



## crappiekid

Hmmmm onions, that sounds good. Have to put that on the list to try!


----------



## crankybuzzard

Smoked onions are GREAT!

I've been doing these for years and have experimented with a lot of different styles.

This is one of mine before I put it in the smoker.  I place it on some foil, let it smoke for an hour or so, then close the foil up and let the onion and garlic get soft.













onion001.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Smoked onions are GREAT!
> 
> I've been doing these for years and have experimented with a lot of different styles.
> 
> This is one of mine before I put it in the smoker.  I place it on some foil, let it smoke for an hour or so, then close the foil up and let the onion and garlic get soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onion001.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ crankybuzzard
> __ Nov 9, 2015


After smoking and getting all good and yummy, open them up, batter them and deep fry them!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Smoked onions are a fav of mine.  I like them diced up and mixed with mayo, salt and pepper, and tuna.  Makes a great sammie, and the smoke aroma and taste are VERY noticable.

Gary


----------



## wild billy

Chef:Dang I was going to throw a yollw on the smoker today and spaced it. Darn. I usually  do them in foliage with s&p and evoo. . I will define try smoked some for Thanksgiving.. along with the turkey!!


----------



## smoking hot ash

a little twist on cranky buzzard's technique.....I take a Vidalia core it about 3/4 of the way thru and then slice like a "blooming onion.....In the center put a small  dab of butter and a little beef boullion, wrap in foil for first hour then open foil and allow it to get smoky.....Its like French onion soup with a smoky flavor.....Cant make enough of them when I throw BBQ bashes at the homestead


----------



## crankybuzzard

Smoking Hot Ash said:


> a little twist on cranky buzzard's technique.....I take a Vidalia core it about 3/4 of the way thru and then slice like a "blooming onion.....In the center put a small  dab of butter and a little beef boullion, wrap in foil for first hour then open foil and allow it to get smoky.....Its like French onion soup with a smoky flavor.....Cant make enough of them when I throw BBQ bashes at the homestead



This.  Will.  Be. Tried. SOON!  Sounds great!


----------

